# A Service Headscratcher



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a relatively minor issue with my '12 Cruze, and it seems to have stirred up a bit of conflict and given me a insight into some lingering insanity within GM.

About 2 weeks ago, I noticed a popping noise coming from my steering wheel when making parking lot maneuvers. Last week, the popping was accompanied by a slight wobble (fore and aft) in the steering wheel. I called the huge Chevy dealer around the corner last Thursday and was transferred to a generic vm box when I asked for the service dept. I left a vm, and tried again. Same result. That afternoon, I had not heard back from anyone. I had an Onstar adviser also attempt to call the dealership and they had the same experience. Onstar contacted the Chevrolet Satisfaction Hotline and the hotline operator opened a case and recommended I stop by the dealership and have the car inspected to ensure it was still safe to drive.

I arrived at the dealership, and found that the customer area was under construction. The customer area consisted of a wagontrain of temporary trailers, portapotties and several large tents. I pulled into the service 'tent' and watched people go by. After a couple of minutes of waiting for someone to help me, I went into the trailer marked 'Service Consultants'. Inside were 10-12 adviser desks, 3 of which were occupied. 1 adviser had a customer, and 2 were on the phone. I stood for about 10 minutes, and was never acknowledged or helped. I went back to the car and decided I was going to grab the next person wearing dealership attire and ask them what was going on.

The lady that I stopped was very nice, however she was somewhat distracted. Evidently she was an adviser, and they had just been in a meeting. She asked me to have a seat in the 'waiting room trailer' and someone would be with me shortly. Another 15 minutes pass, and no progress. I go back to my car, and she comes out and asks me if I purchased the vehicle at this particular dealership. I told her no, and I didn't see why that mattered. She said they were really backed up and that the service foreman was on his way to check out my car. 

The service foreman drove the car, acknowledged the problem, said that they were really backed up, in his opinion the car was safe to drive and I needed to schedule an appointment to have it fixed. I asked him how soon I could get in, and was told 5-7 business days.

By that point, I had wasted an hour and gotten nowhere so I left. The very nice adviser I talked to asked me if I felt better about knowing my car was safe to drive, and I told her 'honestly, no' and that this was one of the worst customer service experiences I had ever had. She told me my expectations may have been too high if I expected to have my car serviced on a Thursday afternoon. I told her I had been trying to schedule an appointment all day, and that 5-7 business days seemed like an inordinately long wait for service. 

The Chevrolet Satisfaction representative called me back shortly thereafter, and I expressed my displeasure with the dealership and with Chevrolet in general. She recommended I contact the selling dealership for service, which I did. They could see me first thing Monday (today) morning. Unfortunately they're on the other side of the city and not particularly convenient to get to.

Things went well this morning, no real issues, they dropped me off at work (an hour away in rush hour traffic) and called me at lunch to confirm there was a problem in my steering column and parts were on order. Here's where it gets screwy -- the parts would be in before lunch on Tuesday (tomorrow) -- they were going to reassemble the steering column with the defective part and ask me to drop the car off again first thing Tuesday morning!

By the time what the adviser had said sunk in, I was already off the phone. And the Satisfaction agent called shortly thereafter. I asked her about why they would do that and was told that was GM's policy -- that the car has to be out of service a full 24 hours before they will authorize a rental car, and as long as the car is safe to drive the dealership should return the vehicle to the customer until parts are obtained. I told the Satisfaction agent that was insane -- that in this case the technician had to do the job twice -- just to save the cost of a day in a rental car. She said that was their policy, and she would see what could be done.

I called the dealership service adviser back and was told the same thing -- that GM would not reimburse the cost of a rental car since the car was still drivable, and in their opinion safe, and that I could bring it back in the morning when the parts were there. So they were going to tear down and rebuild the steering column twice, tie up a shuttle van and driver for 4 hour long trips through traffic, and force a customer to drive out of the way twice because GM wouldn't reimburse them for a $35 rental car. It sounds like GM has created a warranty reimbursement system that penalizes the dealerships who try to service their customers and run their businesses in a logical manner! 

Fortunately the service manager intervened and authorized the rental car. In doing so, he may be out $35 for a rental car, but he just freed two employees and the customer to do something more productive! I'm just glad to have found a dealership that cares and that went to bat for me. They've earned a repeat customer for their efforts.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

It is amazing to me the difference a good service department makes. I found a dealership closer to me than where i bought my car, and i am very satisfied with them. They gave me a rental car to replace my seat cover in my car. When they put it in the technician wasn't satisfied with the fit and automatically ordered me a new one before i even seen it. I really appreciated the fact that he took the extra time to decide he wasn't satisfied with it him self, instead of just putting it back together and seeing if i would notice and complain about it. They are gonna contact me when the new one comes in and again provide me with a car while they are working on it. Its the small things that make a huge difference in a service department!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What an ordeal! I'm glad they came to their senses after a little while. Sucks you had to go through all that though.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I would not feel comfortable with a dealer putting a car back together that they already ordered parts to repair. What a nightmare.


----------



## Lynne70 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have found that both the sales and service department have the same mentality so if one is bad the other should be suspect as well. Can't say how many GM Dealers I have gone through, although so far the one I have been dealing with now has been pretty good.

Hope all is well with your car now. Did they say which part was broken?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to see you're being looked after. 

My only question is why in the holy **** GM is allowing any dealer to get away with asking customers where they purchased their car. If you're a Chevrolet franchise then you fix Chevrolet vehicles no questions asked. Until these situations are fixed, Chevrolet brand customers will continue to walk away from the product based on service experience.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I took my new Cruze with 250miles on it in yesterday to get it evaluated. The service department also asked me if I had bought the car at their dealer. Well maybe if you were paying attention you would see the sticker and license plate on the back! They basically wrote my VIN number down and said we will get in touch with you . Thanks! Felt like I do when I fill my tank up for $4.30 a gallon!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

chrisholland03 said:


> Fortunately the service manager intervened and authorized the rental car. In doing so, he may be out $35 for a rental car, but he just freed two employees and the customer to do something more productive! I'm just glad to have found a dealership that cares and that went to bat for me. They've earned a repeat customer for their efforts.


Wow....Glad you were fortunate enough to find the proverbial "needle in a haystack" that had common sense! This sounds like the service department for you!


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't ask what part was broken, but they said they had a steering column on order. I still love my car, but I sure am frustrated with the insanity Chevrolet puts their dealerships and customers through.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Glad to see you're being looked after.
> 
> My only question is why in the holy **** GM is allowing any dealer to get away with asking customers where they purchased their car. If you're a Chevrolet franchise then you fix Chevrolet vehicles no questions asked. Until these situations are fixed, Chevrolet brand customers will continue to walk away from the product based on service experience.



Most of the time they want to know if your car is in their computer system, then all they need is the last 6 or 8 digits of the VIN and all your info will come up. Otherwise they need to get a lot more information from you to write a repair order. I would say that being a sales customer of the servicing dealership does give you more leverage. If you think about it the purpose of a dealership is to sell vehicles, if they have to choose between using their resources on someone who buys cars from them and someone who does not, what do you think they'll decide?


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

"It sounds like GM has created a warranty reimbursement system that penalizes the dealerships who try to service their customers and run their businesses in a logical manner!"


Certain dealers have a much better track record and relationship with GM. Sometimes based on audit results and sometimes management personalities cloud things as well. If the dealership,front and back, looks like a well oiled machine to the average customer then chances are GM treats them well for following policies and procedures. Think about it. If a dealer jerks you around for days and then GM Customer Service gets invoved to clean up the mess, how happy do you think GM is in spending extra $$ on rental or whatever when there is an increased chance the customer has already decided no more GM product.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Most of the time they want to know if your car is in their computer system, then all they need is the last 6 or 8 digits of the VIN and all your info will come up. Otherwise they need to get a lot more information from you to write a repair order. I would say that being a sales customer of the servicing dealership does give you more leverage. If you think about it the purpose of a dealership is to sell vehicles, if they have to choose between using their resources on someone who buys cars from them and someone who does not, what do you think they'll decide?


At the same time, doing so guarantees that the customer will never be yours. Who wins in that situation? Not the dealership and not GM. Give them the service they deserve and they might not only buy their next car from you but they may also get all the service done there as well. 

Be a dink and you get neither.

So what's more important, spite or potential future profit?


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> At the same time, doing so guarantees that the customer will never be yours. Who wins in that situation? Not the dealership and not GM. Give them the service they deserve and they might not only buy their next car from you but they may also get all the service done there as well.
> 
> Be a dink and you get neither.
> 
> So what's more important, spite or potential future profit?



I agree, my point was if they're dealing with limited resources (time, techs, parts, loaner cars, etc.) the decision as to who gets what may very well be determined by who bought the vehicle there and who did not.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chrisholland03 said:


> I had a relatively minor issue with my '12 Cruze, and it seems to have stirred up a bit of conflict and given me a insight into some lingering insanity within GM.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I noticed a popping noise coming from my steering wheel when making parking lot maneuvers. Last week, the popping was accompanied by a slight wobble (fore and aft) in the steering wheel. I called the huge Chevy dealer around the corner last Thursday and was transferred to a generic vm box when I asked for the service dept. I left a vm, and tried again. Same result. That afternoon, I had not heard back from anyone. I had an Onstar adviser also attempt to call the dealership and they had the same experience. Onstar contacted the Chevrolet Satisfaction Hotline and the hotline operator opened a case and recommended I stop by the dealership and have the car inspected to ensure it was still safe to drive.
> 
> ...




chrisholland03,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle as well as with your dealership. I am happy to hear that the dealer was able to get you into a rental vehicle and are getting your vehicle properly fixed for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of this. If you have any additional questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

My favorite dealer (65 miles away) has been pretty good about service after the sale. They keep 4 or 5 trade-ins to use as loaners for customers. I had a 98 Chevy pickup that had a miss. I called the dealer, and they picked up the truck from my house, and left us a Cadillac as a loaner. I think it might have helped that one of their salesmen lived down the street from me at the time. I'm not so sure that they'll pick up the car from my house now, but they still have loaner cars for customers when their car will be tied up for more than a couple hours.

There's a closer dealership that I refuse to do business with. Tough to get a hold of someone to schedule service, attitude, etc. I got the impression that since I didn't buy a $60k car, I wasn't worth dealing with. Some people just don't understand that service after the sale is more likely to bring customers back than just a good deal on a car.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks like it will be another day...the steering column the dealership received today was incomplete. They are overnighting another one from Lordstown and it should be ready tomorrow. 

On the upside, I have a Traverse AWD as a loaner which is very nice except for the gas mileage. I'm just glad to not be tied to a shuttle van, and that I didn't have to drop the car off again this morning to find out they didn't have all the parts.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got a call from the Customer Service hotline and was informed my case has been escalated to the Regional Service manager. I am to expect a call to discuss 'further accommodations' by the end of business day tomorrow.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Good to hear. IMO dealerships are either great or terrible.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chrisholland03 said:


> Just got a call from the Customer Service hotline and was informed my case has been escalated to the Regional Service manager. I am to expect a call to discuss 'further accommodations' by the end of business day tomorrow.



chrisholland03,
That is great to hear! It sounds like things are moving in the right direction for you. Thank you for keeping us updated on your situation. Again, please feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or concerns.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I picked my car up this afternoon and am back on the road. The final diagnosis was multiple bearing failure in the upper steering column. The bearings are not serviceable, so they had to replace the entire steering column to resolve the issue. From what I am being told this is the first failure of its kind on a Cruze and highly unusual period. 

The regional service manager is still investigating the service issues with dealership #1 and where the internal confusion around warranty and rental car reimbursement at dealership #2 came from. She is supposed to let me know what the outcome is later this week, along with a compensation package (which is a nice gesture, but certainly not expected).

As a closing comment, I will say that dealership #2 has been very open, honest and communicated well throughout this incident. This, along with the speed that various parties in the GM Service/Customer Service chain have responded increases my confidence that they are working very hard to change past perceptions. I would not be surprised if I am asked to refrain from further public conversation once compensation is agreed upon, which is certainly reasonable in light of the resolution.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chrisholland03 said:


> I picked my car up this afternoon and am back on the road. The final diagnosis was multiple bearing failure in the upper steering column. The bearings are not serviceable, so they had to replace the entire steering column to resolve the issue. From what I am being told this is the first failure of its kind on a Cruze and highly unusual period.
> 
> The regional service manager is still investigating the service issues with dealership #1 and where the internal confusion around warranty and rental car reimbursement at dealership #2 came from. She is supposed to let me know what the outcome is later this week, along with a compensation package (which is a nice gesture, but certainly not expected).
> 
> As a closing comment, I will say that dealership #2 has been very open, honest and communicated well throughout this incident. This, along with the speed that various parties in the GM Service/Customer Service chain have responded increases my confidence that they are working very hard to change past perceptions. I would not be surprised if I am asked to refrain from further public conversation once compensation is agreed upon, which is certainly reasonable in light of the resolution.




chrisholland03,
It is great to hear that you have your vehicle back on the road!!! I am also happy to hear that you are satisfied with the way that the dealer took care of you and your vehicle. Thank you for the feedback. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

chrisholland03 said:


> I picked my car up this afternoon and am back on the road. The final diagnosis was multiple bearing failure in the upper steering column. The bearings are not serviceable, so they had to replace the entire steering column to resolve the issue. From what I am being told this is the first failure of its kind on a Cruze and highly unusual period.
> 
> The regional service manager is still investigating the service issues with dealership #1 and where the internal confusion around warranty and rental car reimbursement at dealership #2 came from. She is supposed to let me know what the outcome is later this week, along with a compensation package (which is a nice gesture, but certainly not expected).
> 
> As a closing comment, I will say that dealership #2 has been very open, honest and communicated well throughout this incident. This, along with the speed that various parties in the GM Service/Customer Service chain have responded increases my confidence that they are working very hard to change past perceptions. I would not be surprised if I am asked to refrain from further public conversation once compensation is agreed upon, which is certainly reasonable in light of the resolution.


Chris, good for you about the repair. But, a "compensation package" because you were inconvenienced sounds like a pipe dream. I had my Cruze at the dealer three times for my steering wheel sticking badly. I was told no rental because they only needed a couple hours max to diagnose the problem. They could not find anything wrong. They blamed it on tire pressures being way too high. When I told them the TPMS readout was 36 psi all around they said no way the pressures were higher. Since I knew they were full of shyte I told them to replace all the sensors under warranty. You should have seen their faces when I confronted them. Final answer that day, GM would never pay us for all 4 sensors at the same time. 

Trip #2 could not duplicate customers concern. Most likely because they did not drive it long enough as I requested. I know, GM won't pay them to drive it 20 minutes.

Trip#3 Told them car is horrible. Sticks every time it is driven. They gave me a Cruze and fixed my with the help of a preliminary bulletin.

So, I was mistreated, misdiagnosed and lied to by the dealer. I was also ignored by Customer Service on this site about a safety item. I'm thinking a very large compensation package should be coming my way. Can you help with that Stacy?


----------

